# Lobster leftovers-tomalley, roe, etc



## LittleMiko (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, I normally give my dogs a raw diet with some canned sardines and salmon upplements. I was recently gifted some fresh lobster which we feasted on. Now wondering if the cooked tomalley (green stuff) and roe(red cooked eggs) are OK for them.
Also, some of the lobster eggs are black, which I've never seen before. Would they be OK?
How about lobster fat-the white stuff, and various membranes, organs, non-cartilage/shell?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I work in a fish market, your in luck

the tamale is fine, the roe is fine, what I"ve been told about the black eggs , (if in fact they are eggs) is indication the lobster wasn't cooked long enough? Don't think I'd go with those just in case.

I've never really 'fed' the 'guts' of the lobster to my dogs, but I probably wouldn't do anything 'sharp'..

What you can do with all the 'guts' and shells, throw them in a pot with water, boil /simmer them for an hour or so, strain them out use the liquid in your dog food (shells/excess make for good stock)


----------



## LittleMiko (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, I hadn't thought about making stock! That's a great idea! 
The black stuff definitely looks like eggs. I had read before that if the lobsters weren't cooked enough, the tomalley would be black, but maybe they should have said roe. I wondered about that, but the lobster flesh looked and tasted just right, so we ate it.
I do feed them raw chicken eggs, so is there a reason why the lobster eggs would need cooking?
Thanks for sharing your expertise!


----------

